# The Robot at Comic Con



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Found this batch of photos of all the stuff Frank has on display. The person taking the pictures didn't get any of the Robot directly, but he is seen fairly well in a number of the shots. He continues to look AWESOME. There is a seam around the bubble, don't know if that is final yet or not, but for me it isn't any kind of deal breaker so I don't care! (And yes, the first couple of pictures are not Moebius kits!)

http://www.figures.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=8992


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The bubble head of the Robot is not yet fully transparent,which means the molds have not been polished.So yes it's safe to say that the final product is yet to come.If fully transparent,the seam should at least be harder to see.I wonder what will be the release date of the L.I.S. Robot.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> The bubble head of the Robot is not yet fully transparent,which means the molds have not been polished.So yes it's safe to say that the final product is yet to come.If fully transparent,the seam should at least be harder to see.I wonder what will be the release date of the L.I.S. Robot.


That is what I was thinking about the bubble. With it as it is, cloudy, it is hard to see, once polished and clear it will be harder to see.

If there were a picture of the name card for the Robot, like you can see with some of the others, it would tell us the projected release window. Hopefully someone will get a shot of it and post it somewhere, or we just wait for Moebius to post it on facebook.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

It's looking AMAZING. I already pre-ordered mine, I hope it's released soon.

Sean


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Per Frank, there is NO release date as of yet, as they havent finalized the molds...They are doing "finishing touches"..

Z
*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *Per Frank, there is NO release date as of yet, as they havent finalized the molds...They are doing "finishing touches"..
> 
> Z
> *


That is cool, I am in no hurry and I know it will be worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Are these all pre painted? Mars Attacks and The Munsters, I thought they were kits.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

apls said:


> Are these all pre painted? Mars Attacks and The Munsters, I thought they were kits.


They will be both.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Will the arms be posable or will this be a static model?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> Will the arms be posable or will this be a static model?


The Robot will have static arms, not posable.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

RSN said:


> The Robot will have static arms, not posable.


That blows.

Sean


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

cool!
i love the arms.. the big thing about the Robot is his personality and that really comes through in the arms.
well done Moebius!


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks great can't wait. Frank has some great kits coming out this year.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Too bad the Captain Kirk figure is a doll not a model


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SpaceCrawler said:


> That blows.
> 
> Sean


It's a model kit, not an action figure. AFAIK there are two different sets of arms.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

David3 said:


> cool!
> i love the arms.. the big thing about the Robot is his personality and that really comes through in the arms.
> well done Moebius!


Agreed, this is not a posable toy, it is a model. I think Gary said a second set of retracted arms may be include for those who want them in a different pose. As a model builder, I will most likely pass on the Kirk doll, but at least he can be posed!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> It's a model kit, not an action figure. AFAIK there are two different sets of arms.


If its a model why does it say POSABLE ACTION FIGURE and have cloth clothing? Or are they doing two perhaps?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Paulbo was speaking of the Robot kit, not the Kirk action figure.

Larry


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> It's a model kit, not an action figure. AFAIK there are two different sets of arms.


Yes I know it's a model kit. No reason to constantly repeat this line when people say they'd prefer arms that aren't static. Plenty of model kits allow movement and this one would have been an ideal choice to include an alternate set of arms molded from something flexible.

Now lets have another 15 posts saying how WONDERFUL static arms are and nothing that Moebius does can be faulted. 
:beatdeadhorse:

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Yes I know it's a model kit. No reason to constantly repeat this line when people say they'd prefer arms that aren't static. Plenty of model kits allow movement and this one would have been an ideal choice to include an alternate set of arms molded from something flexible.
> 
> Now lets have another 15 posts saying how WONDERFUL static arms are and nothing that Moebius does can be faulted.
> :beatdeadhorse:
> ...



I was talking about the posable action figure Captain Kirk, not the model of the Lost in Space Robot. I have no problem with the molded arms in the Robot. I would really hate workable toylike ones. The movable arms in the Masudaya version are total crap.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> I was talking about the posable action figure Captain Kirk, not the model of the Lost in Space Robot. I have no problem with the molded arms in the Robot. I would really hate workable toylike ones. The movable arms in the Masudaya version are total crap.


I wasn't responding to you, I was responding to Paulbo.

Anyway, as I have said a dozen times, an ALTERNATE set of fexi arms would have been appreciated for those of us who want to change arm position. If you don't like them, you don't have to use them. 

But for those us us who customize it would have been a _very_ appreciated addition to the kit and it would have really expanded it's appeal to the 1:6 figure world (_which, as we now see, is something Moebius is hoping to break into with the Star Trek line of 1/6 figures_).

Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadly, you just can't scale down everything. The face on the Kirk figure looks great and for those who collect dolls and understand the limitations of scaling down the clothing, he will be a great success for Moebius. I personally am not one of those customers for this product line. 

As for the Robot's arms, as I have said before in this discussion, there is no way to scale down the arms to make them flexible and not have them look like a toy. I have a set of full size silicone arms for my full size Robot and they are so thin, they can not hold their roundness without internal support rings added. Scaling down the size and thickness, (Which you would have to do in order to have them look anywhere near as good as the molded kit arms!), would make them too fragile to do anything with. The support rings were hard enough to get in on the full size, I thought for sure I would tear them, I can't imagine trying to get them inside something as tiny as 1/6th.

Just sharing my experiences with things Robot.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Too bad the Captain Kirk figure is a doll not a model


Kirk is good looking yes, but I wouldn't call him a doll...


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

RSN said:


> Sadly, you just can't scale down everything. The face on the Kirk figure looks great and for those who collect dolls and understand the limitations of scaling down the clothing, he will be a great success for Moebius. I personally am not one of those customers for this product line.
> 
> As for the Robot's arms, as I have said before in this discussion, there is no way to scale down the arms to make them flexible and not have them look like a toy. I have a set of full size silicone arms for my full size Robot and they are so thin, they can not hold their roundness without internal support rings added. Scaling down the size and thickness, (Which you would have to do in order to have them look anywhere near as good as the molded kit arms!), would make them too fragile to do anything with. The support rings were hard enough to get in on the full size, I thought for sure I would tear them, I can't imagine trying to get them inside something as tiny as 1/6th.
> 
> Just sharing my experiences with things Robot.


As I said before, no one expects flexi robot arms to _retract_. And that is the only scenario where the thickness of the material would be an issue. We simply want to be able to reposition the arms. Some hollow PVC tubing cast from the arm molds would be ideal. Something like this concept but with the proper tooling, obviously- hollow, flexible, cheap:










Stick a wire inside, anchor it the body and wrist and now you can bend the arms like a bendy toy. I am not sure why you keep bringing up the thickness of the arm material when that isn't even an issue.

As far as Kirk goes, in the world where Hot Toys and Sideshow set the standard (even their basic $40 figures have incredible head sculpts) this Kirk doesn't cut it. 

Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> Kirk is good looking yes, but I wouldn't call him a doll...


Ahhhhh.....I see what you did there!!! :thumbsup:

As for the figure himself, it is great, just not what I collect.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SpaceCrawler said:


> As I said before, no one expects flexi robot arms to _retract_. And that is the only scenario where the thickness of the material would be an issue. We simply want to be able to reposition the arms. Some hollow PVC tubing cast from the arm molds would be ideal. Something like this concept but with the proper tooling, obviously- hollow, flexible, cheap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, I get where you are coming from. :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moebius will answer questions directly from the private message function on their Facebook page. All kinds of cool stuff coming.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Is it a sure thing that the Robot will at least be available this year.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

xsavoie said:


> Is it a sure thing that the Robot will at least be available this year.


With all the delays of producing a product and shipping it from China, even if it is the plan to have done this year, it is never a sure thing until it reaches the west coast. I hope it is here by Christmas, but if it in next year, I can live with that, I still have a ton of kits I am working on and waiting to get to.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

The robot looks great!

It looks like the head will have a center seam. Too bad. It would have been nice to have a seamless bubble but I understand that that would raise the costs.
All the other details look spot on. I'm perfectly happy with ridged/molded arms.
If I wanted flexible arms I'm sure I could find a way to scratch them.

Kirk on the other hand, well not so much. But I would not buy it anyway so
no loss.

It looks like Moebius has busy year ahead!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Me neither, I do hope that they sell a lot to people who do collect them!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> Ahhhhh.....I see what you did there!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> As for the figure himself, it is great, just not what I collect.


Me neither! But I do hope Moebius sells a lot of them to the people that do collect them!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

At the risk of getting beat up, I don't love the Kirk likeness, hopefully it's not done yet. As a premium figure it's nice, but not really superior to previous premium efforts I've seen. As for the Robot, what little I can see looks amazing! This kit is sure to be a winner. This photo looks much like one Steve (Cult) posted, I hope permission was given as he really hates having his stuff used.....

Tib


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Anyway, as I have said a dozen times, an ALTERNATE set of fexi arms would have been appreciated for those of us who want to change arm position. If you don't like them, you don't have to use them.


No, but we'd still have to pay for them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am sure whatever bothers people about the Robot arms and bubble will be addressed by a number of GKrs/
I love the detail and accuracy of this kit- as far above the Aurora version as their Flying Sub was.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

John P said:


> No, but we'd still have to pay for them.


You're already paying for a 2nd set of arms that you aren't going to use. Many similar model kits do this all the time, since at least the 1960s- provide options for the builder by providing several alternate parts. Why is it so controversial _now_? 

And that sort of plastic normally runs about 12 cents per foot. I'm sure Moebius could have been able cast the arms up in that plastic for close to that price and it wouldn't add much, if anything, to the price.

Sean


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Sorry, but it's not that simple. Moebius has no manufacturing setup. They design the kits here and have Chinese molding companies make the molds and ultimately inject the plastic to make the kit parts. To make the arms as you propose, they would have to draft the new parts, communicate the new part designs to the Chinese factory, new molds would have to be cut (a MAJOR expense), test shots made and sent back to the US, corrections worked out and sent to the factory, more test shots, more corrections, etc., until the new parts meet specifications. All of this can raise the price point of a kit substantially. Add time to that mix, as the Chinese don't always grasp the intent of a design, and I'd be willing to bet they have VERY little knowledge of the Robot or the Lost In Space TV series. If they did, it would take less time to do all this, as they wouldn't be working in the dark, as it were.

As much as I'd like to see posable arms, like you, I also know that to do so would add many dollars to the final kit price, so I'm willing to either work something out on my own, or maybe purchase a 3rd-party arm kit.

Larry


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The arms as posed look very characteristic for our favorite "bubble-headed, silly goose"! However, as I have stated elsewhere either on this forum or another one that I frequent, I'd prefer his arms to be in a "retracted" position, as they were about 80% of the time on the show. Hopefully, there will be an alternate set of arms included with the kit, and if not, I can probably carefully shorten the existing ones or wait for a GK manufacturer to make a pair of them.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> The arms as posed look very characteristic for our favorite "bubble-headed, silly goose"! However, as I have stated elsewhere either on this forum or another one that I frequent, I'd prefer his arms to be in a "retracted" position, as they were about 80% of the time on the show. Hopefully, there will be an alternate set of arms included with the kit, and if not, I can probably carefully shorten the existing ones or wait for a GK manufacturer to make a pair of them.


Frank has told me that there will be two sets of arms, extended and retracted!


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

I have every confidence in Frank that the robot will be great. They produce nothing but quality kits and kits that we could only have dreamed of while growing up.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

RSN said:


> Frank has told me that there will be two sets of arms, extended and retracted!


Great to know, I was hopping for retracted arms for mine.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

scifimodelfan said:


> Great to know, I was hopping for retracted arms for mine.


I think I will be doing at least one of each.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

LGFugate said:


> Sorry, but it's not that simple. Moebius has no manufacturing setup. They design the kits here and have Chinese molding companies make the molds and ultimately inject the plastic to make the kit parts. To make the arms as you propose, they would have to draft the new parts, communicate the new part designs to the Chinese factory, new molds would have to be cut (a MAJOR expense), test shots made and sent back to the US, corrections worked out and sent to the factory, more test shots, more corrections, etc., until the new parts meet specifications. All of this can raise the price point of a kit substantially. Add time to that mix, as the Chinese don't always grasp the intent of a design, and I'd be willing to bet they have VERY little knowledge of the Robot or the Lost In Space TV series. If they did, it would take less time to do all this, as they wouldn't be working in the dark, as it were.
> 
> As much as I'd like to see posable arms, like you, I also know that to do so would add many dollars to the final kit price, so I'm willing to either work something out on my own, or maybe purchase a 3rd-party arm kit.
> 
> Larry


They do all this anyway, for every part of every kit. They had to do it for the 2nd set of arms included with the kit. Adding the option of cheap flexi arms would just make the kit that much better and I seriously doubt it would add significant costs to the kit itself. I mean the Chariot had treads. So mixed materials is not foreign to them. Some costs added to Moebius' development obviously, but seriously, not so prohibitive or costly as is being portrayed. I know there would be more work involved, but some here are acting like it's putting colonies on the moon. Jeez.... 

In any case I hope someone does produce an after market set of arms.

Now please click this link and listen. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SpaceCrawler said:


> You're already paying for a 2nd set of arms that you aren't going to use. Many similar model kits do this all the time, since at least the 1960s- provide options for the builder by providing several alternate parts. Why is it so controversial _now_?


There's probably a bit of cost difference between "a few extra parts" and "a fully posable set of flexible arms with internal mechanism", don'tcha think?


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Personally I think that the flexible arms would detract from the model and make it more like a toy and along the lines of the Trendmasters poor B9. I love that they are giving the builder two very good options in regards to the arms and I am looking forward to having a model of such high caliber and detail.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

RSN said:


> I think I will be doing at least one of each.


Same herte


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

John P said:


> There's probably a bit of cost difference between "a few extra parts" and "a fully posable set of flexible arms with internal mechanism", don'tcha think?


You also have to factor in shipping costs, both on the boat from China and on trucks in the U.S.. Even just 1 ounce extra weight would add 620 pounds per 10,000 units. May not seem like a lot to some, but every bit of extra cost gets passed on to the consumer.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't forget that every $1 in cost to the manufacturer translates to around $5 for the consumer as each level of the distribution network works on percentages.

And that is the last that I'm going to say on this subject as no amount of reason and logical argument will convince some people that what they want isn't what they're going to get.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

b-b-b-b-but WHY!!!????!! 

<g>


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I can see some GKr producing alternate arms in short curved & straight segments (4/5 per arm) which could be rotated to create different poses (or rare earth magnets so they could be altered after assembly.

Me, I will just build my stock arms retracted- I like that look


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

John P said:


> There's probably a bit of cost difference between "a few extra parts" and "a fully posable set of flexible arms with internal mechanism", don'tcha think?


Who said anything about an "internal mechanism"? A 3 inch piece of wire along with lightweight flexible hollow plastic arms would work just fine. Hardly complex.

The Terndmasters Robot _WAS_ a toy. It was poorly scaled and poorly designed and looks like crap. It wasn't meant to be accurate, or they didn't care. If Moebius did make flexi arms they would look like the normal arms the robot has now, just made from flexible plastic that you can stick a wire inside, anchor the ends to the body and wrist, and bend to whatever position you wanted. 

Again, some people are creating problems in their heads to justify the absence of moveable arms. All said was I wish the robot had another pair of arms that was flexible, especially since they are trying to break into the action figure world. This isn't as complex or costly as some want to try and paint it.

Hell, even the common bendy toy concept would have worked and those are dirt cheap to produce. Rubberized plastic with a wire inside. Those can be made to be as detailed as you wanted. Some extra cost, sure, but hardly the gigantic prohibitive costs people are whining about.

Anyway- hope an aftermarket company comes along and makes something where Moebius dropped the ball.

Sean


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So... You're disappointed with the Robot not having arms that are all bendy, as well as the Kirk toy that sorta, kinda resembles Kirk if you squint your eyes just a bit in the right light, yes...? 

Okay, yeah, I think we've got that now.....


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Griffworks said:


> So... You're disappointed with the Robot not having arms that are all bendy, as well as the Kirk toy that sorta, kinda resembles Kirk if you squint your eyes just a bit in the right light, yes...?
> 
> Okay, yeah, I think we've got that now.....


Oh the pain, the pain... And some people like to piss all over even the most mild and logical critique, misrepresenting or continually misunderstanding points raised. I got that now too. 

Context. Look it up, it actually matters. Comments to _*different*_ people, back and forth. That's the context of my comments. Your comment would make sense if I were just saying something to myself over and over. But since I wasn't, your comment, a subtle insult, doesn't make sense. And seems kinda mean.

Now back to the robot. 


Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

So now that we see this AWESOME kit that finally gives us modelers everything we have been waiting for in a "Lost in Space" Robot, (Never liked the after the fact 1990's "B9" name!), what version or versions is everyone planning? On my list is a season 2/3 with a scratch built Evil Female robot from "Deadliest of the Species", a 1st season version, (That will require some alterations to the legs.) as seen in "My Friend Mr. Nobody" when he attacks the entity and a "Golden Boy" from "The Cave of the Wizards".


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

RSN said:


> I think I will be doing at least one of each.


Since I want retracted arms, this is great news!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

SpaceCrawler said:


> Oh the pain, the pain... And some people like to piss all over even the most mild and logical critique, misrepresenting or continually misunderstanding points raised. I got that now too.
> 
> Context. Look it up, it actually matters. Comments to _*different*_ people, back and forth. That's the context of my comments. Your comment would make sense if I were just saying something to myself over and over. But since I wasn't, your comment, a subtle insult, doesn't make sense. And seems kinda mean.


The "context" is that you're giving the same "mild" "critique" over and over. It's not just a matter of you responding to different people - you're responding with pretty much the _same_ negatively critical complaints in two threads. It doesn't matter one whit if you're replying to 500 different people when you're giving what amounts to the same comments over and over and over and over and over and over... There's also the subtle, insulting tone of your posts whenever someone has directly responded to your comments. 

I'm not sure why you're insinuating that _I've_ been following you around in this and the other ComiCon related thread "misrepresenting points raised". The above post was my first with this general discussion between the two threads. I read several posts of yours in the two threads where you're essentially repeating the same complaints in your responses to "different people". 

The not-so-subtle point _I'm_ making is that *you've made your point about what you dislike about the Robot and the Kirk figure*. I doubt that anyone who read your first three posts in each thread has missed that.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Griffworks said:


> The "context" is that you're giving the same "mild" "critique" over and over. It's not just a matter of you responding to different people - you're responding with pretty much the _same_ negatively critical complaints in two threads.


So my 4-5 or so comments in this thread (of 4 pages) really upset you that much? I think you're blowing things out of proportion. And the point I was making was that even mild critique doesn't seem to be tolerated here. Which is lame.




Griffworks said:


> It doesn't matter one whit if you're replying to 500 different people when you're giving what amounts to the same comments over and over and over and over and over and over... There's also the subtle, insulting tone of your posts whenever someone has directly responded to your comments.


So I'm supposed to invent different answers for each of my 4 or 5 comments in this thread? If you actually read my comments you'll see there's nothing odd about them to warrant your comment to me when you take them in context with the comment I'm replying to.



Griffworks said:


> I'm not sure why you're insinuating that _I've_ been following you around in this and the other ComiCon related thread "misrepresenting points raised". The above post was my first with this general discussion between the two threads. I read several posts of yours in the two threads where you're essentially repeating the same complaints in your responses to "different people".
> 
> The not-so-subtle point _I'm_ making is that *you've made your point about what you dislike about the Robot and the Kirk figure*. *I doubt that anyone who read your first three posts in each thread has missed that.*


_YET_, people kept posting things that made no sense in response to what I'd said- like the guy claiming the material would be too thick to look realistic when that wouldn't be an issue. Or the guy who thought I was suggesting there'd need to be some complex "internal mechanism" for the arms. These were non-existent problems, the former carried over from another thread, a misunderstanding that started many months ago. So yeah, I had to clarify. 

As a result of my repeating myself that guy who misunderstood finally got what I meant. It's called _conversation_. There's a back and forth, often with with various people, you talk, you learn, you discuss. Sometimes you repeat yourself because the new person didn't get what you said or offers something illogical in response. I'm not sure why some people can't tolerate discussion and needs everyone to be good little robots who only praise product rather than offer critique (and note my first post here was that the robot is amazing and I'd already pre-ordered it). 

And others posted as much as I have while saying nothing but they like the robot "as is". And that's fine. But where's your comment to them telling them to be quiet? At least I offered something useful in the way of critique.

And yes, different comments with different people as some people seem not read full threads so jump in without really comprehending the context of the discussion, hence why my comments were repeated. That's the context of my comments being repeated. When you try to portray it as otherwise, that's pointless negativity. And I never insinuated anything about you expect your first comment to me was basically pointless and sorta mean. The misunderstanding and misrepresenting I referred to was someone else. 

Now, back to the robot.... or you want to argue some more? Take it to private message if you really feel the need, ok?

Jeez...


Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Anybody planning the "Anti-Matter" Robot?!!


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I am so looking forward to this kit. The mock up that was at Wonderfest looked great. I'll probably build it with the retracted arms, but the waving arms look pretty dynamic. The use of vinyl for the legs and arms is inspired (imho).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

fire91bird said:


> I am so looking forward to this kit. The mock up that was at Wonderfest looked great. I'll probably build it with the retracted arms, but the waving arms look pretty dynamic. The use of vinyl for the legs and arms is inspired (imho).


Yeah, the blow molding will allow for more detail in the valleys than injection styrene would.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

So many build options:























































Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I would give the playing the guitar one a shot!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm sure that Frank is heartsick that he can't manufacture a pair of custom Robot arms for each customer, but I should hasten to point out the the arms can rotate at the shoulder and wrist joints - and the arms are interchangeable.

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> I'm sure that Frank is heartsick that he can't manufacture a pair of custom Robot arms for each customer, but I should hasten to point out the the arms can rotate at the shoulder and wrist joints - and the arms are interchangeable.
> 
> Gary


Which will make for great customizing. You guys rock Gary!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SpaceCrawler said:


>


So now we have to have bendy legs?

Yes, I apparently lied about not posting in this topic again.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

SpaceCrawler said:


> *>SNIKT!<*
> 
> And others posted as much as I have while saying nothing but they like the robot "as is". And that's fine. But where's your comment to them telling them to be quiet? At least I offered something useful in the way of critique.


So, that's the heart of it, eh? People had positive, supportive things to say? 

Regardless, there wasn't one person saying the same thing over and over and over, tho, was there? It was just you taking to task things that folks said, particularly if someone said anything of a positive nature. _That_ was _my_ point. 


> And yes, different comments with different people as some people seem not read full threads so jump in without really comprehending the context of the discussion, hence why my comments were repeated. That's the context of my comments being repeated. When you try to portray it as otherwise, that's pointless negativity. And I never insinuated anything about you expect your first comment to me was basically pointless and sorta mean. The misunderstanding and misrepresenting I referred to was someone else.


Huh... Yet you quoted _me_, then addressed _me_ intimating that I was doing as much. 


> Now, back to the robot.... or you want to argue some more?


I was never "arguing" - you're the one doing that - , instead I was pointing out what I did. Pretty simple and straight forward. 


> Take it to private message if you really feel the need, ok?


Yes, if _you_ have any further comments along these lines, _you'll_ shoot _me_ a PM. Otherwise, keep to the original topic - even if you have more negative things to say about how disappointed you are about the kit and action figure, I'll let it slide and ignore it, considering the source. Otherwise, I'll take other action. 

It's really that simple.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Making a model with movable parts is sometimes more complicated than people might imagine. For example, the Iron Man models would be perfect candidates for having jointed arms & legs, which would allow for a multitude of different poses; however, the way the license was written, adding movable features would put the model into the "toy" category, which would require getting another license. Hence, no movable parts on Iron Man models. I don't know what the licensing situation with Irwin Allen models is.

Gary


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I realize that they have a whole plethora of model kits out there with moving parts - Gundam and others - but I know another issue that might have stopped consideration is the engineering of the kits to allow for the arms to be constantly posed. My thinking is that they'd have to add additional layers of plastic at the join points, right? Plus, make the joint parts of a slightly different, thicker plastic? 

I'd never thought it might be a licensing thing, tho. That's pretty interesting. 

Excellent info passed on, as always, Gary! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I realize that they have a whole plethora of model kits out there with moving parts - Gundam and others - but I know another issue that might have stopped consideration is the engineering of the kits to allow for the arms to be constantly posed. My thinking is that they'd have to add additional layers of plastic at the join points, right? Plus, make the joint parts of a slightly different, thicker plastic?
> 
> I'd never thought it might be a licensing thing, tho. That's pretty interesting.
> 
> Excellent info passed on, as always, Gary! Thanks! :thumbsup:


Moving parts usually translate into a higher parts count, which, in turn, raises to overall cost of the project. Besides the engineering aspects, it eems like each franchise has its own set of legal hoops that Frank has to jump through. And then there are personality issues, too. Sometimes negotiations will be going along just fine, but then the licensing person that they've been dealing with will get shuffled to another department, and their replacement will have a "screw you" attitude. The list of reasons why Frank hasn't been able to secure various licenses is long and varied, and I'm surprised that he has any hair left to pull out. The stories that he can tell....

Gary


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yikes! I can only imagine. It's a real shame that "professionals" often can't be more professional in their work. That's one of the things I miss about the Military. 

As always, thanks for the insight. I'm sure I'm not the only one who appreciates it.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't care if the Robot has arms made of copper, with rubber claws, and is scratching his butt !!! I just wish they would hurry up and release this model already ! I need another Lost in Space Robot to add to my collection before I die !!! All my robots are going in my casket with me !!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

Fixed arms, flexible arms, moving arms...I along with many people have wanted a Lost in Space Robot model kit with this level of quality since before the Aurora Models version showed up in the late 1960s. At that time, we were thrilled to have that Aurora kit because it was a good enough kit plus there was nothing else. Anyone familiar with Aurora model kits at that time can appreciate "good enough" as a compliment. "Thrilled" barely covered the excitement my friends and I had when we first saw it in the hobby shop.

A few decades later, Moebius Models...well...has done it again by coming up with another dream kit we know the attention to detail has been carefully addressed. The arrival of this model will be one of those situations with glass being much more than full. 

I kindly suggest everyone be positive and appreciative this model kit is actually on the horizon. This is a much more pleasant way to look at this than being negative and overly critical. Any "improvements" to this model kit should be up to the imagination of the model makers building their Robot kits. By the time we receive these kits, Moebius Models will have already done their part.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Wattanasiri said:


> Fixed arms, flexible arms, moving arms...I along with many people have wanted a Lost in Space Robot model kit with this level of quality since before the Aurora Models version showed up in the late 1960s. At that time, we were thrilled to have that Aurora kit because it was a good enough kit plus there was nothing else. Anyone familiar with Aurora model kits at that time can appreciate "good enough" as a compliment. "Thrilled" barely covered the excitement my friends and I had when we first saw it in the hobby shop.
> 
> A few decades later, Moebius Models...well...has done it again by coming up with another dream kit we know the attention to detail has been carefully addressed. The arrival of this model will be one of those situations with glass being much more than full.
> 
> I kindly suggest everyone be positive and appreciative this model kit is actually on the horizon. This is a much more pleasant way to look at this than being negative and overly critical. Any "improvements" to this model kit should be up to the imagination of the model makers building their Robot kits. By the time we receive these kits, Moebius Models will have already done their part.


I couldn't agree more. And I might add that this is the FIRST model of this robot that someone has actually took the time to sincerely pay attention to the little details ! All of the others that came before the Moebius model had "in your face" flaws. So as my Grandfather used to say, "You need to spend more time appreciating what you do have. Rather than complaining about what you don't have."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gary K said:


> Making a model with movable parts is sometimes more complicated than people might imagine. For example, the Iron Man models would be perfect candidates for having jointed arms & legs, which would allow for a multitude of different poses; however, the way the license was written, adding movable features would put the model into the "toy" category, which would require getting another license. Hence, no movable parts on Iron Man models. I don't know what the licensing situation with Irwin Allen models is.
> 
> Gary


Beat me to it. I was gonna say, moving arms might bump it into the action figure category and require a whole separate license.

Well, somebody's unhappy, might as well cancel to whole thing.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Robot is like the Jupiter 2, at first glance it seems like a simple design, but there are so many nuances that any one thing being not quite right will throw off the entire thing. 

I have drawn him, I have painted him, I have built models of him and constructed full size versions of him. I know him inside and out and I always fail at capturing the essence of the costume and the character. The Moebius model, from the pictures I have been given of just the first prototype, is the first piece that I have ever felt does 100% justice to him.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

SpaceCrawler said:


> So my 4-5 or so comments in this thread (of 4 pages) really upset you that much? I think you're blowing things out of proportion. And the point I was making was that even mild critique doesn't seem to be tolerated here. Which is lame.
> So I'm supposed to invent different answers for each of my 4 or 5 comments in this thread? If you actually read my comments you'll see there's nothing odd about them to warrant your comment to me when you take them in context with the comment I'm replying to.
> _YET_, people kept posting things that made no sense in response to what I'd said- like the guy claiming the material would be too thick to look realistic when that wouldn't be an issue. Or the guy who thought I was suggesting there'd need to be some complex "internal mechanism" for the arms. These were non-existent problems, the former carried over from another thread, a misunderstanding that started many months ago. So yeah, I had to clarify.
> 
> ...


You keep on saying that Moebius "dropped the ball" in not including the posable arms. They didn't drop the ball. They are giving two different sets of arms; neither of which are posable.
The wider market that the kit is most likely aimed for does not give a hoot on posable features (IMHO). Just remember that.
Moebius needs to market to a wide range to be profitable.

Just my (last) 2 cents.
Andy


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Gary,

Ever thought about writing a book? A book about your adventures with TV and movie props, and including your time with Round 2 and Moebius in designing such classic kits as the 1/350th TO Enterprise and the new Robot kit. This s a book I would buy (even in hardcover!) in a heartbeat.

Larry


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoa, seems I opened up the proverbial can of worms asking about posable arms. Didn't mean to do that. Though it would be cool, I am happy that there will be two sets of arms which leads to multiple poses depending on what you want him to look like. I am happy with that.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The bottom line is that this Moebius Robot is meant to be released as a plastic model kit.If someone wants to create a superior version of B-9 with more flexible parts or even a moving version with flashing lights,most likely,then it will be a question of buying after market parts,and scratch building your own parts in order to achieve these results.But first Moebius has to release this fantastic kit,which will be who knows when.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

RSN said:


> Anybody planning the "Anti-Matter" Robot?!!


I'm planning on an anti matter, seasons 1& 2, Golden Boy and possibly a Bob May tribute version with legs showing.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm planning on an anti matter, seasons 1& 2, Golden Boy and possibly a Bob May tribute version with legs showing.


AWESOME! That's what I'm talkin' about!! This kit is going to be like Lay's potato chips, no one can build just one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am planning on building one out of the box with lights and a disassembled one from "Wreck of the Robot"...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> I am planning on building one out of the box with lights and a disassembled one from "Wreck of the Robot"...


I have plans to build a season 1 & 2. But had never thought to build a disassembled version like you are talking about. Sounds like a cool idea ! I hope you will document that build (can you really call it a "build", if you make a "disassembled" robot ? LOL). Would love to see what you come up with :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> I have plans to build a season 1 & 2. But had never thought to build a disassembled version like you are talking about. Sounds like a cool idea ! I hope you will document that build (can you really call it a "build", if you make a "disassembled" robot ? LOL). Would love to see what you come up with :thumbsup:


I have 6 PL Robots and was planning on a wrecked version with one of the kits that was partially wrecked when exposed to heat-some parts were melted,
but could still be usable in a wrecked version. I'm not about to wreck any Moebius robots however...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

liskorea317 said:


> I'm planning on an anti matter, seasons 1& 2, Golden Boy and possibly a Bob May tribute version with legs showing.


I have to believe that the resin sculptors will do a Bob May figure to fit in the Moebius Robot. I love your idea!

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

I don't normally post negative stuff on the forums because I'm a pretty cruddy builder and everyone on here can just about out-do anything I can cobble together.

But I have to say that I am disappointed about the various negative comments. All the kits I've built from Moebius are extremely well engineered and accurate. And the aftermarket guys always have us covered when it comes to common mods. I've been coming here less and less but a few folks are really great guys (and gals) and keep me from dropping my subscription. 

I hope attitudes improve. We're all here to have fun and talk about kits we build and want to build. This is our common sandbox. Let's be respectful and make sure our important criticisms (yes, criticisms can and are important) stay constructive and not get so stinkin' personal. 

:wave:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

kdaracal said:


> But I have to say that I am disappointed about the various negative comments. All the kits I've built from Moebius are extremely well engineered and accurate. And the aftermarket guys always have us covered when it comes to common mods. I've been coming here less and less but a few folks are really great guys (and gals) and keep me from dropping my subscription.
> 
> I hope attitudes improve. We're all here to have fun and talk about kits we build and want to build. This is our common sandbox. Let's be respectful and make sure our important criticisms (yes, criticisms can and are important) stay constructive and not get so stinkin' personal.
> 
> :wave:


I second that.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Countdown to someone being called a "Frankie"...


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

LGFugate said:


> Gary,
> 
> Ever thought about writing a book? A book about your adventures with TV and movie props, and including your time with Round 2 and Moebius in designing such classic kits as the 1/350th TO Enterprise and the new Robot kit. This s a book I would buy (even in hardcover!) in a heartbeat.
> 
> Larry


Well, that makes ONE customer!  Thanks for the compliments, but I've got a feeling that such a book could be the cure for insomnia. In lieu of a book, you could always read my articles in Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller. 

Gary


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gary K said:


> Well, that makes ONE customer!  Thanks for the compliments, but I've got a feeling that such a book could be the cure for insomnia. In lieu of a book, you could always read my articles in Sci-Fi & Fantasy Modeller.
> 
> Gary


I'd buy a copy of your book should it ever be released!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

So why don't some of you creative and smart types help figure a way to scratchbuild your OWN flexible arms? I made some for the old Aurora/PL kit by painting some large threaded rod with gloss white paint, and then used several coats of liquid latex over that, then carefully pealed off the latex and used it inside out. was fine for a few stop motion experiments.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

jbond said:


> Countdown to someone being called a "Frankie"...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

geoffdude said:


>


Not sure what being called a Frankie means, but that graphic is pretty dang funny!:lol:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I spoke to Frank at CC and he did verify that the Robot had some refinements left, especially the dome.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Just got the 3rd test shot of the Robot from Dave Metzner this afternoon. While the injection-molded bubble does have a fairly discrete seam around the middle, all the in-scale support plates are molded into the lower half of the bubble so there won't be any problems trying to fit a blow-molded bubble over the brain section. In addition, all the screws, nuts, and bolts that hold the original bubble section together are molded into the new bubble.

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Just got the 3rd test shot of the Robot from Dave Metzner this afternoon. While the injection-molded bubble does have a fairly discrete seam around the middle, all the in-scale support plates are molded into the lower half of the bubble so there won't be any problems trying to fit a blow-molded bubble over the brain section. In addition, all the screws, nuts, and bolts that hold the original bubble section together are molded into the new bubble.
> 
> Gary


Love all that detail, thanks Gary. I think so many people have Masudaya Robot in their mind with the overly thick plastic used for the bubble that left such an obvious seam. The thinner the plastic, the more that seam will blend in.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Gary, could you please show a picture of the 3rd test shot bubble? By blow molded do you mean an aftermarket bubble or the test shot?


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> If its a model why does it say POSABLE ACTION FIGURE and have cloth clothing? Or are they doing two perhaps?


 Looking at his left hand, I can almost...hear him...EMOTING, Bones!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Gary K said:


> Just got the 3rd test shot of the Robot from Dave Metzner this afternoon. While the injection-molded bubble does have a fairly discrete seam around the middle, all the in-scale support plates are molded into the lower half of the bubble so there won't be any problems trying to fit a blow-molded bubble over the brain section. In addition, all the screws, nuts, and bolts that hold the original bubble section together are molded into the new bubble.
> 
> Gary


*Well Gary, since you are among the "chosen few" ( no offense) that has a test shot, how about a few pics?? so the rest of us can see whats on the way??:thumbsup:

Z*


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

JAT said:


> Looking at his left hand, I can almost...hear him...EMOTING, Bones!!!


I love the face, wish it were a kit. For me, since I am not a figure collector, the scale clothing does not work, but I like the overall concept.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

Zathros said:


> *Well Gary, since you are among the "chosen few" ( no offense) that has a test shot, how about a few pics?? so the rest of us can see whats on the way??:thumbsup:
> 
> Z*


That'll have to wait. The Robot parts are all stored away in a box, and I'm burning the midnight oil trying to finish up the Galileo shuttlecraft plans ASAP - and the latest test shots of the TOS Galactica & Cylon Raider will be here soon. Just relax - the Robot looks fine and will here soon enough. Back to work on the Galileo's nav console,,,,

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> That'll have to wait. The Robot parts are all stored away in a box, and I'm burning the midnight oil trying to finish up the Galileo shuttlecraft plans ASAP - and the latest test shots of the TOS Galactica & Cylon Raider will be here soon. Just relax - the Robot looks fine and will here soon enough. Back to work on the Galileo's nav console,,,,
> 
> Gary


Looking forward to all of it, as they are released!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't wait to see the TOS Galactica test shot pics! The not-at-all revealing pic from WinderFest didn't show any detail and actually kinda looked like a Timeslip Creations resin kit. 

Thanks for sharing all that you do, Gary! No rush on our part. You're doing us all a favor, after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## backof (Mar 10, 2007)

Any chance some of those new test shot buildups will be at JerseyFest?


----------

